# Thundergirl stellt sich vor!



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Freunde!

So nun will auch ich mich mal vorstellen...

Ich heiße Nicole und bin 23 Jahre alt. Meinen Teich habe ich jetzt schon seit 1997 (glaube ich zumindest). Mit den Jahren hat sich natürlich sehr viel verändert.

Der Teich hatte anfangst eine Größe von ca. 6x3 m. (Bild 1 und 2)

Wobei ich dazusagen muss, es ist schon der zweite Umbau gewesen. Aber leider habe ich davon zur Zeit keine Fotos zur Hand. Im Hintergrund befindet sich ein keinerer Teich 1x0,5 m. Weiß nicht genau ob man das erkennen kann. Dieser sollte als Überlauf fungieren, aber leider hat sich Papa da vermessen... Das Wasser lief überall hin nur nicht in den Teich. Daher lag es dieser ganzen Jahre brach.

...Weitere Infos folgen...


----------



## Psycho-21 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hi und :willkommen sieht doch gut aus!mehr Bilder wäre cool!!


----------



## axel (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hallo Nicole 

Herzlich Willkommen :willkommen

Sieht schön aus Dein Teich 

Lg
axel


----------



## CityCobra (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*



Thundergirl schrieb:


> Ich heiße Nicole und bin 23 Jahre alt.
> Meinen Teich habe ich jetzt schon seit 1997 (glaube ich zumindest).


Da warst Du aber noch ein junger Hüpfer, wenn ich mal anfange zu rechnen... 
Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß hier!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hi und :willkommen bei den Teich-:crazy

zeig uns doch mal mehr bilder  :freu


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

...

Ja, sehr alt war ich damals noch nicht!

Nachdem das Wasser in den letzten Jahren immer sehr trüb war, erfolgten im Jahr 2007 die großen Umbaumaßnahmen. Der Teich wurde um 1 m verbreitert (Bild 1) und es wurde gleichzeitig ein Pflanzzone (Bild 2) eingerichtet.

Da unser Garten sehr groß ist und meine Familie keine Lust zum Bewirtschaften hatte, habe ich auch gleich einen Pflanzteich angelegt. (Bild 3 und 4)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

und deine von jetzt bilder ?  + die filteranlage ?


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

...

Vom Hauptteich wird das Wasser durch eine Pumpe in den Pflanzteich gepumpt und läuft über einen Bach (Bild 1 und 2) und über die Pflanzzone in den Teich zurück. Weiterhin wurden die Wände des ehemaligen Gartenteiches steiler gemacht, um ein großeres Volumen zu erzielen.

Achja, der Pflanzteich hat eine Größe von ca. 2 x 1,50 x 1,20 m. (Bild 3) Dieser ist heute die Heimat verschiedenster Kleinlebewesen, leider auch zweier Goldfische. Doch Molch, Frosch und Co. arangieren sich mit den beiden. Einfangen der 2 war unmöglich. Solange sie sich nicht vermehren, dürfen die beiden auch da bleiben.
Für sauberes Wasser sorgen seitdem __ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut und Krebsscheren.


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hallo Ralf!

Nicht so ungeduldig. Alles mit der Zeit. Erst der Bau, dann die Technik (wobei ich das kurz fassen kann, Technik ist nicht viel) und dann der Besatz.

Immer sachte...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

hört sich ja schon gut an, aber hast du auch einen vorfilter eingebaut bevor das wasser in den pflanzenbereich kommt ? und hast du auch einen schmodderablass im pflanzenfilter eingeplant gehabt ? Hast du denn mal deine Wasserwerte vor kurzem überprüft ?


----------



## Thundergirl (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

@Ralf

Bevor das Wasser in den Pflanzteich läuft, läuft es natürlich durch einen Filter. Dieser ist aber nicht besonders groß. Klassisch aus dem Baumarkt. Und viel zu klein. Soll aber durch einen größeren ersetzt werden.

Wasserwerte werden zur Zeit einmal im Monat gemessen. Letzte Messung war am 12.04.2009. Da lief der Pflanzenfilter aber noch nicht.

pH 8,5
kH 4
gH 6
NO2 0,0
O2 6,0

Achja, Schodderablass gibt es nicht.

Alle Fragen beantwortet?


----------



## Thundergirl (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Guten Abend!

So nun werde ich mal da weitermachen, wo ich gestern aufgehört habe. Damit mehr Fotos in meinen Tread kommen.

Nachdem nun alles soweit fertig war, ging es ans Bepflanzen. Die neu geschaffene Pflanzzone im Teich brauchte grüne Farbe. Dort wachsen jetzt __ Kalmus, Flatterbinse, __ Rohrkolben, __ Sumpfdotterblume, __ Froschlöffel, __ Fieberklee, Sauerampfer,__ blaue Gauklerblume und __ Bachnelkenwurz. Dann kam das Wasser (Bild 1).

Im Jahr 2007 musste sich das ganze natürlich erst einfahren und im Jahr 2008 sah es dann so aus ... Bild 2 und 3.

Und das Wasser war übers ganze Jahr glasklar. Konnte auch an der tiefsten Stelle bis auf den Grund sehen, was zuvor selten möglich war.


----------



## HaMaKi (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hallo Nicole,

das ist echt schön geworden 

Lieben Gruß  Marita


----------



## Thundergirl (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

@ Marita

Danke für das Kompliment. Hat auch lange genug gedauert, bis ich so richtig zufrieden war. Aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten sind immer noch zu machen.

So nachdem ihr nun alle wißt, wie mein Teich aussieht, wollte ich noch ein wenig mehr berichten.

Zur Technik

Diesen Absatz kann ich jedoch kurz fassen.

Ich habe *keinen* Bodenablauf, Skimmer und *keine* UV-Lampen. Dafür 2 Filter. Eine Filtertonne und einen kleinen 3 Kammer-Filter. An die Filtertonne ist eine große Pumpe (max. 9.000 Liter/Stunde) angeschlossen. Anschließend läuft das Wasser in den Pflanzenfilter. An den 3 Kammer-Filter ist eine kleinere Pumpe angeschlossen (2.200 Liter/Stunde).
Ich weiß, dass die Filter zu klein sind. Daher werde ich mich mal in der Selbstbau-Ecke umschauen. Vielleicht finde ich ja was passendes.
Trotzdem ist das Wasser das ganze Jahr über klar.


----------



## Thundergirl (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hallo Forengemeinde,

nun werde ich mal mit meinem Bericht weiter machen. Schließlich fehlen hier noch die Angaben zum Besatz meines Teiches.

Angefangen habe ich mal mit 6 Goldfischen. Davon ist jetzt nur noch einer übrig. Der Rest ist über die Jahre bereits verstorben oder Opfer des Graureihers geworden. Nur der alte Artax hat dies alles überlebt.


 
Als ich ihn 1998 bekommen habe, war er noch rot, aber über die Jahre ist er weiß geworden. Nun bekommt er sein Gnadenbrot.

Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal einen rot-weißen und einen blauen Sarasa. Leider fiel mein schöner blauer Max einer Katze zum Opfer, doch seine Nachkommen schwimmen noch heute durch den Teich. Gut zu erkennen, an dem blauen Farbschlag.

Zum Koi bin ich gekommen wie eine Jungfrau zum Kind. Meine ersten beiden Koi habe gekauft, ohne zu wissen welche Ansprüche sie haben und wie groß sie einmal werden. Haben keine 5 Mark gekostet. Na ja 1998 wussten auch sehr wenige über Koi Bescheid. Trotzdem habe ich der rot-schwarzen Lord und die graue Susanne einfach mitgenommen. 


 
Zwei oder drei Jahre später habe ich dann eine Reportage im Fernseher gesehen „Der Ferrari im Gartenteich“. Von dem Augenblick an wusste ich dann welche Kostbarkeiten ich da habe.

Später folgten 2 __ Graskarpfen. Viele denken jetzt bestimmt oje oje Pflanzen ade. Ok war auch so, aber trotzdem möchte ich die 60 cm Riesen nicht missen. 

2001 habe ich mir dann den nächsten Koi gekauft, einen Yamabuki Ogon. Sie habe ich aufgrund der Farbe auf den Namen Goldika getauft.


 
2003 folgte dann nach langer Suche der schwarz-weiße Kaih. Leider hat er im Laufe der Jahre seine schwarze Farbe ganz verloren und war am Ende weiß. Diesen Winter hat er leider nicht überlebt, worüber ich sehr traurig bin.

2005 habe ich mir dann gleich 2 neue Koi gegönnt, denn das Koi-Fieber hatte mich schon lange gepackt. Es zogen Lady Shyen und Sir Lancelot ein. Shyen hat leider ihre Kohaku Zeichnung verloren, entwickelt zurzeit aber schwarze Schuppen. Lancelot hat seine Zeichnung zum Glück behalten. 


 

 
2006 kamen dann Gipsy und Kazaam. Auf dem Foto ist Gipsy allerdings mit dem weißen Kaih zu sehen. Es stammt noch aus dem letzten Jahr. 
Kazaam ist auch schon einwenig heller geworden. Hoffe die Farben bleiben jetzt so.


 

 
Nachdem ich in der letzten Zeit immer wieder das Pech hatte, das meine Koi die Zeichnung verloren haben, habe ich im Jahr 2008 tief in die Tage gegriffen und mir einen echten Japaner importieren lassen. Natürlich musste die Kleine jetzt auch einen japanischen Namen bekommen. Sie heißt Sachiko (übersetzt: Kind des Glücks), war 21 cm groß als ich sie bekommen habe und ist ein Kujaku. Habe mich sofort in sie verliebt.


 

So nun habe ich die wichtigsten Bewohner vorgestellt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hallo Nicole 

schöne Koi hast du  Nur das die immer ihre Farbe verlieren ist schon merkwürdig  

Aber witzige Namen hast du ihnen gegeben 

Ich habe mir das abgewöhnt, weil sie immer gestorben sind wenn sie Namen bekommen haben 

Aber die von meiner besseren Hälfte haben alle Namen:
- Fritz (die Chagoidame)
- Clownie (Doitsu Kohaku)
- Willi (Kikusui)
- Herr Röhrig (die Sanke die in das Strömungspumpenrohr geschwommen ist)
- Harry (Doitsu Hariwake)
- Chuggy (Chagoi)
- Sprotte (ist der kleinste)

Aber irgendwie sucht sie sich immer die schönsten aus und sagt es sind ihre


----------



## gluefix (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Nicht schlecht deine Anlage und endlich mal eine gleichaltrige Person an Bord. Ich dachte schon ich stehe mit meinem Koi und Teichfimmel hier alleine da mit 24 Jahren =). Habe mir Übrigens auch selber einen Filter gebaut aus 3x300 l Regentonnen, betrieben mit 2 x 9000 l/h Pumpen + 36 W UVC. Teich ist sauber und die Fadenalgen halten sich mittlerweile auch in Grenzen. Wobei letztere bekanntlich als Indikator für eine gute Wasserqualität stehen. 

Gruß Benni, ebenfalls aus dem Norden =)


----------



## Torfkop (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Sieht echt gut aus dein kleines Paradies!

Benni bist hier keineswegs alleine. Bin auch erst 22


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie sucht sie sich immer die schönsten aus und sagt es sind ihre



Deine Frau hat halt Geschmack. Wenn ich ein gemeiner Mensch wäre, würde ich den Satz noch etwas ergänzen...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Nee Nee Elschen, ich habe sie ja alle gekauft. Und erst wenn sie im Teich sind sagt sie das sind ihre


----------



## gluefix (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*



Torfkop schrieb:


> Sieht echt gut aus dein kleines Paradies!
> 
> Benni bist hier keineswegs alleine. Bin auch erst 22



ahhh...ich dachte schon ich wäre es =)


----------



## Thundergirl (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für die Blumen. 

@ Koi-Uwe
Wüsste auch gerne, warum die Koi ihre schönen Farben verloren haben. Meine Vermutung ist, dass die Qualität wahrschienlich nicht die beste war. Waren ja alle nicht sehr teuer. Und ich denke es sind keine echten Japaner. 

Hier noch mal ein paar Bilder meiner zugelaufenen Teichbewohner.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Das kann viele Urachen haben, zum einen das Futter, die Wasserwerte aber auch der Koi selber ist dafür Verantwortlich.


----------



## Thundergirl (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Heute Mal eine freudige Nachricht!

Ich habe Koi-Nachwuchs!!! Kann es noch gar nicht glauben, aber es ist wirklich wahr. Habe am Mittwoch am Teich gesessen und meinen Nachwuchs beobachtet und nebenbei gefüttert. Dabei kam Pünktchen, ein blauer "__ Goldfisch" ganz nah zu mir ran und schnappte nach einem Futterkorn. Dabei sah ich dann zum ersten mal die Barteln. Es war also ein Koi. 

Dazu gleich mal eine Frage an Uwe. Haben die Koi schon gleich als Baby Barteln oder entwickeln die sich erst später. Denn Pünktchen war im letzten Jahr noch im Filterteich und von da habe ich sie herausgefangen und in den großen Teich gesetzt. Beim Umsetzen hatte sie noch keine Barteln, hatte extra nachgeschaut.

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt ca. 8-9 blau-schwarze Koi, 6-7 rot-schwarze und 2 orange-blaue Koi-Babies.

Achso, Mama und Papa sind vermutlich Susanne und Lord.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Thundergirl stellt sich vor!*

Hallo,
haben sie mit Sicherheit aber wohl noch nicht zu sehen  Ich habe noch nie solch kleine Koi geshen


----------

